# Ice on Ice ...



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Just got my first bottle and I don't know why I waited so long. Love it. I'm glad it isn't perfumie smelling. (Wish they would list the ingredients on the bottle tho. that always bothers me)
So, just passing the info on to any newcomers looking for grooming products.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

For a sec , I thought you were having a wee nip.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

davetgabby said:


> For a sec , I thought you were having a wee nip.


Well...that too


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Are you using it for daily brushing?


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

shimpli said:


> Are you using it for daily brushing?


No I'm not...I used it the day I gave her a bath. I put a bit on when she was wet and then again when I was done blow drying her. It has only been three days since her bath, but her coat still looks and feels really nice when I brush her. So, for right now I think I have found the right combo of grooming products. My wallet is happy that I'm not experimenting anymore.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

whimsy said:


> No I'm not...I used it the day I gave her a bath. I put a bit on when she was wet and then again when I was done blow drying her. It has only been three days since her bath, but her coat still looks and feels really nice when I brush her. So, for right now I think I have found the right combo of grooming products. My wallet is happy that I'm not experimenting anymore.


Great! What shampoo and conditioner are you using for your girl? Her coat is awesome. I am using Ziggy's and I am very happy with it but it's always good to know.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

shimpli said:


> Great! What shampoo and conditioner are you using for your girl? Her coat is awesome. I am using Ziggy's and I am very happy with it but it's always good to know.


I use Espree Silky Show Shampoo and Espree Luxury Remoisturizer..both can be bought at my Petco. I have found a grooming supply place not too terribly far from my house that carries it in gallon sizes and they are open to the public.
I have been holding off going there until I was absolutely certain that this was what I was going to use...and it is.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I use Ice on Ice just as you are, and sometimes another time during the week just on his tail to make it easier to comb through without pulling out hair. It works great this way. I would be cautious about using it more often than this, because it Is silicone based, which means it can dry hair and cause breakage if used too often. 

I always use a silicone based spray (Lazersheen) on my horse's tail to keep it from picking up debris and make it easier to brush out. They warn that silicone sprays can break tail hair too, but used just weekly or maybe once more, I've never had a problem. My current horse is 17, I've used Lazersheen on him since he was 2, and we need to trim the bottom of his tail to keep it from dragging on the ground!ound:


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

whimsy said:


> I use Espree Silky Show Shampoo and Espree Luxury Remoisturizer..both can be bought at my Petco. I have found a grooming supply place not too terribly far from my house that carries it in gallon sizes and they are open to the public.
> I have been holding off going there until I was absolutely certain that this was what I was going to use...and it is.


Thanks, Evelyn. I am going to check on my nearby Petco and give it a try. I am getting tired of shipping charges...


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I use Ice on Ice too, but in summer as it has sunscreen it works great on keeping the white parts of the coat from dulling. I use showsheen esp. on my Lhasa Boo Boo even though he is on prednisone every other day and is 15 his coat is still in fair shape and best in the winter when his undercoat comes in. I use the showsheen with a cottonpad under his eye area several times a week it helps brush out the gunk from his three eye medicines they cause the worse matting it is in such a delicate area. Showsheen is also a horse product.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

shimpli said:


> Thanks, Evelyn. I am going to check on my nearby Petco and give it a try. I am getting tired of shipping charges...


 Most of the time they are outrageous!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> I use Ice on Ice too, but in summer as it has sunscreen it works great on keeping the white parts of the coat from dulling. I use showsheen esp. on my Lhasa Boo Boo even though he is on prednisone every other day and is 15 his coat is still in fair shape and best in the winter when his undercoat comes in. I use the showsheen with a cottonpad under his eye area several times a week it helps brush out the gunk from his three eye medicines they cause the worse matting it is in such a delicate area. Showsheen is also a horse product.


Try Lazersheen next time, Robbie. Lazersheen and Showsheen are the same thing, but Lazersheen is MUCH less expensive. Lazersheen comes as a concentrate, so one little bottle makes up to about 10 bottles of Showsheen at the cost of one Showsheen bottle!!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks Karen, poor Boo Boo his face gets so bad, no cleaning the eyes or eye area for two hours after meds, so this really helps.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

whimsy said:


> I use Espree Silky Show Shampoo and Espree Luxury Remoisturizer..both can be bought at my Petco. I have found a grooming supply place not too terribly far from my house that carries it in gallon sizes and they are open to the public.
> I have been holding off going there until I was absolutely certain that this was what I was going to use...and it is.


I just groomed Ache using your combo and I am very happy with it. Smells good not strong, she was very easy to brush while drying and looks good to me. Now, let's see how this week daily grooming goes and I will decide if it is a winner to me. So far so good... love it! Thanks for sharing what works for you.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Ache looks beautiful!!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

